# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Ultragen Whey Protein (SCI-MX)

## Apostolos16

Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος αυτή την πρωτεΐνη και  τώρα που  τελείωσε σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω  και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας άμα είναι καλή η  να δοκιμάσω καμία άλλη. Σε γεύση αυτή που δοκίμασα ήταν σοκολάτα και ήταν αρκετά καλή αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλες για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω. Τώρα άμα την ξαναπάρω σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω βανίλια ! 

Ορίστε  δείτε και κρίνετε : 


Nutrition Information  
Per 100g
Protein(on dry matter) - 76g 
Carbohydrates - 6.42g
Of which  sugars - 1.57g
Fat - 3.5g
Of which saturates - 2g
Fibre - 1.8g
Sodium - 0.84g
Niacin (Vitamin B3) - 11.8mg
Vitamin B6 - 1.04mg
Magnesium - 277mg
Zinc - 7.4mg

Amino Acid Profile :

Alanine - 969
Arginine - 976
Aspartic Acid - 5156
Cystine - 840
Glutamic Acid - 6935
Glycine - 726
Histidine - 639
Isoleucine (BCAA*) - 2141
Leucine (BCAA*) - 3258
Lysine - 3148
Methionine - 738
Phenylalanine - 985
Proline - 2730
Serine - 2023
Threonine - 1063
Tryptophan - 433
Tyrosine - 973
Valine (BCAA) - 1779

----------


## sobral

την είχα δοκιμάσει το χειμώνα σε μικρή συσκευασία πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Καλή διαλυτότητα και πολύ ελαφριά γεύση (λίγα γλυκαντικά απ όσο ξέρω κ αυτό είναι καλό). Αν δεν θες πολύ έντονες γεύσεις είναι καλή. Βάση προφίλ μια απλή whey 76-80% όπως όλες σχεδόν είναι + ότι έχει τα ένζυμα aminogen κ κάποιες βιταμίνες παραπάνω. Κάνε μία δοκιμή δεν χάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## Stamer

απο τιμη τι λεει ρε παιδια??

----------


## sobral

> απο τιμη τι λεει ρε παιδια??


Από Ελλάδα άστο πανάκριβη και χωρίς λόγο. :01. Unsure:  Αγγλία πάμφθηνη. Τώρα γιατί τόση μεγάλη διαφορά δεν ξέρω, ο εισαγωγέας εδώ θα είναι ακριβός. Όπως και με Maximuscle τα ίδια. Αξιόπιστες εταιρίες πάντως.

----------


## Apostolos16

> Από Ελλάδα άστο πανάκριβη και χωρίς λόγο. Αγγλία πάμφθηνη. Τώρα γιατί τόση μεγάλη διαφορά δεν ξέρω, ο εισαγωγέας εδώ θα είναι ακριβός. Όπως και με Maximuscle τα ίδια. Αξιόπιστες εταιρίες πάντως.


Παντός στο σίτε τους με Ελλάδα 11 ευρώ διαφορά είναι.

----------


## Stamer

κριμα..ουτε και εγω δεν ξερω γιατι υπαρχει τετοια διαφορα με εξωτερικο... να ερθει καμια πτωχευση να σου πω εγω μετα θα τις δινουν 15 ευρω :01. Smile:

----------


## alexzo

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη αντί για την Gold Standard της ΟΝ, την οποία χρησιμοποιώ κατα κύριο λόγο τελευταία. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν είναι καλή αυτή η εταιρία, τι λέει απο γεύση το συμπλήρωμα και αν γενικά είναι αξιόπιστη, δεδομένου οτι απο χαρακτηριστικά φαίνεται ικανοποιητική.



Συστατικά: 100% Ultragen™ premium whey protein blend (whey protein concentrate**, whey protein isolate**), premium cocoa powder (chocolate flavour only), magnesium (as magnesium oxide), red beet powder (strawberry flavour only), flavouring, digestive proteases from aspergillus niger and aspergillus oryzae (Aminogen®), lactase enzymes (OptiZyme™), zinc (as zinc oxide), sweetener (sucralose), niacin (as nicotinamide), vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine-5-phosphate). **Sources of lactose and milk protein

Τα διατροφικά χαρακτηριστικά της έχουν ώς εξής:
Nutritional Information Per Serving (45g)
Calories    175
Protein    35g
Carbs    1.98g
Sugars 0.56g
Fat    1.5g
of which saturates 0.9

Amino Acid Profile (45g Serving)
L-Alanine    969mg
L-Arginine    976mg
L-Aspartic Acid    5156mg
L-Cysteine    840mg
L-Glutamic Acid    6935mg
L-Glycine    726mg
L-Histidine    639mg
L-Isoleucine*    2141mg
L-Leucine*    3258mg
L-Lysine    3148mg
L-Methione    738mg
L-Phenylalanine    985mg
L-Proline    2730mg
L-Serine    2023mg
L-Threonine    1063mg
L-Tyrosine    433mg
L-Trytophan    973mg
L-Valine*    1779mg

----------


## btsilionis

> κριμα..ουτε και εγω δεν ξερω γιατι υπαρχει τετοια διαφορα με εξωτερικο... να ερθει καμια πτωχευση να σου πω εγω μετα θα τις δινουν 15 ευρω


Μήπως το ότι στην Αγγλία αυτά τα προϊόντα *ΔΕΝ* έχουν ΦΠΑ ?

----------


## Stamer

> Μήπως το ότι στην Αγγλία αυτά τα προϊόντα *ΔΕΝ* έχουν ΦΠΑ ?


και αυτο φιλε μου δικαιολογει τοσο μεγαλες διαφορες?? δεν νομιζω.. εδω στην Ελλαδα βρισκω σε διαφορετικα μαγαζια διαφορετικες τιμες..και μην φανταστεις διαφορα μονο 1και 3 ευρω... αδικαιολογητο για εμενα!!!

----------


## btsilionis

Για την ιστορία και μόνο ...στο site της sci-mx η τιμή ειναι **** λίρες (χωρίς ΦΠΑ).
Στην Ελλάδα είναι **** ευρώ (χωρίς ΦΠΑ).
Σύμφωνα με το xe.com σήμερα έχουμε....

****  GBP     =     **** EUR
British Pound           Euro

Αρα στην Ελλάδα είναι ****  ακριβότερη (τα υπόλοιπα είναι *ΦΟΡΟΙ*)


*Εdit by Mods Team.Πολιτικη του φόρουμ ειναι να μην αναφερονται τιμες καθως αλλαζουν συνεχεια και το ποστ αυτο μπορεί να διαβαστει και μετα από 1,2 χρονια με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργείται συγχυση*

----------


## crowler

Παιδια η συγκεκριμενη ειναι για ογκο σωστα ? επειδη χρειαζομαι να βαλω κιλα, αν εχετε και  κατι να μου προτηνεται..!/

----------


## Dimitrios

Tην έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ην εν λόγω; Από γεύση-διαλυτότητα τι λέει; :01. Unsure:

----------


## giwrgoss

FORMULATED FOR

• BUILDING MUSCLE SIZE & DEFINITION
• GAINING STRENGTH & POWER
• AIDING MUSCLE RECOVERY
WHO WILL BENEFIT FROM 100% ULTRAGEN™ WHEY PROTEIN

• Regular gym users training to increase muscle size and definition
• Athletes looking to support muscle development and recovery including rugby
  players, sprinters, combat athletes, track-and-field athletes etc.
WHY CHOOSE 100% ULTRAGEN™ WHEY PROTEIN

• Only premium, micro-filtered ultra high BV whey protein used
• No similar product contains Aminogen® and Vit-MX-Build™
• Delicious and natural tasting flavours
HOW 100% ULTRAGEN™ WHEY PROTEIN WORKS

Sci-MX’s 100% Ultragen™ Whey Protein is probably the most advanced whey formulation available. Its foundation is a blend of the finest quality micro-filtered whey isolate and concentrate for faster increases in muscle size and strength.

Modern sports nutrition research has revealed ways of making whey protein even more effective, which is why Sci-MX have included the breakthrough enzyme Aminogen®. Clinical research has shown Aminogen® to increase BCAA retention by 250%, nitrogen levels in muscle by 32% and overall amino-acid plasma levels by 100%. This could aid deep muscle-tissue recovery and stimulate rapid muscle development.

Vit-MX-Build™ is also included, a specially formulated blend of zinc, magnesium, vitamins B6 and B3, which are key elements in protein metabolism and cell division. This synergy of science-proven muscle building ingredients makes 100% Ultragen™ Whey Protein the premium choice for regular gym users, serious athletes and bodybuilders.
MAXIMISE RESULTS – COMBINE WITH OTHER SCI-MX PRODUCTS

• When training for muscle size and fat loss combine with CLA Lean-1000™
• For training for extra power, size and strength combine with Creatine CT-MX™
• For increased recovery from intensive training combine with Glutamine PRO™


*Έχει κανείς δοκιμάσει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη και τα αποτελέσματά της;;;*

----------


## beefmeup

καποιος βαριεται να ψαξει...

----------


## ANTUANE

παιδια σκεφτομαι και εγω να την αγορασω επειδη δεν βρισκω πουθενα την shake syntrax. την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει τι λεει απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα?

----------


## sobral

> παιδια σκεφτομαι και εγω να την αγορασω επειδη δεν βρισκω πουθενα την shake syntrax. την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει τι λεει απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα?


την έχω δοκιμάσει παλαιότερα. Πολύ ποιοτική η εταιρία. Ελαφριά γεύση (καμία σχέση με Αμερικάνικες) γιατί έχει λίγα γλυκαντικά και διαλυτότητα καλή αρκετά. Θα την ξανάπαιρνα καλή επιλογή.

----------


## ελμερ

σΣυντομα θα σας κανω review απ τη γευση σοκολατα και μπανανα που μολις μου ηρθαν.... :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Μολις δοκιμασα τη σοκολατα (δεν αντεχα να μην την ανοιξω)...ευπεπτη και ελαφρια,η γευση της ειναι πλουσια,μου θυμησε αυτες τις κρεμες Γιωτης σε γευση σοκολατα......θα της εβαζα 9/10.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Christos100

την χρησιμοποιω εδω και λιγο καιρο , την πηρα σε γευση σοκολατα μεντα , μπορω νασ πω οτι απογοητευτηκα απο την γευση λιγο αλλα απο διαλυτοτητα σκιζει, επισης την δοκιμασα και σε βανιλια και ειναι υπεροχη . Και για μενα παιρνει ενα 9/10.

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Παιδιά εγώ την έχω πάρει σε γεύση"chocolate cream flavor"και πραγματικά η υφή της είναι κρεμωδεις!
Είναι εύπεπτη και έχει καλή διαλυτότητα.
Ως προς την διαλυτότητα παρατήρησα τα εξής:
Αν την βάλεις στο σεικερ και προσθέσεις έπειτα το νερό έχει την τάση να αφήνει σκόνη που κολλάει στον πάτο και στις άκρες του σεικερ.
Αν όμως βάλεις πρώτα το νερό και μετά την σκόνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Πάντος και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το μίγμα δεν σου αφήνει αίσθηση χωματηλας στο στόμα πράγμα που σημαινει ότι δυαλειεται καλά.
Οπότε για την γεύση θα έβαζα 8/10 γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει και καλύτερες στο εύρος της τιμής της και στην διαλυτότητα βάζω 8,5/10.

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## ελμερ

Μολις δοκιμασα τη γευση μπανανα.....αριστη.....ελαφρια γευση,ουτε πολυ γλυκια γευση ουτε ανοστη χωρις να σου μενει στο στομα χημικιλα....μοιαζει στα μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου με γεμιση μπανανα αλλα ελαφρυτερη.......θα παρω να δοκιμασω και αλλες γευσεις....βαθμολογια 10/10   :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδιά εγώ την έχω πάρει σε γεύση"chocolate cream flavor"και πραγματικά η υφή της είναι κρεμωδεις!
> Είναι εύπεπτη και έχει καλή διαλυτότητα.
> Ως προς την διαλυτότητα παρατήρησα τα εξής:
> Αν την βάλεις στο σεικερ και προσθέσεις έπειτα το νερό έχει την τάση να αφήνει σκόνη που κολλάει στον πάτο και στις άκρες του σεικερ.
> Αν όμως βάλεις πρώτα το νερό και μετά την σκόνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Πάντος και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το μίγμα δεν σου αφήνει αίσθηση χωματηλας στο στόμα πράγμα που σημαινει ότι δυαλειεται καλά.
> Οπότε για την γεύση θα έβαζα 8/10 γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει και καλύτερες στο εύρος της τιμής της και στην διαλυτότητα βάζω 8,5/10.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


Τα ίδια συμπεράσματα έχω και εγώ μετά από δοκιμή που έκανα σήμερα  :03. Thumb up:  Περισσότερο μου θύμισε την ΟΝ πριν αρκετά χρόνια σε γεύση, διαλυτότητα και υφή.

----------


## cuntface

σκεφτομαι να παρω  σε γευση φραουλα αφου κανεις δν την εχει παρει ακομα απο τι φαινετε  :01. Smile:

----------


## cuntface

μολις δοκιμασα φραουλα απιστευτη κρεμωδης υφη και ωραια γευση 10/10 διαλι 10/10 γευση μονο εχω μια ερωτηση λεει οτι 2 round scoops 45g εμενα το σκκοπ του μου φανηκε μεγαλο μιπος το 1 σκοοπ ειναι 45γ και οχι τα 2 καποιος μου την εχει δοκιμαση την εν λογο ευχαρηστω

----------


## NASSER

Αν τα ζυγίσεις θα δεις πως τα δυο σκουπ είναι 45 γραμμάρια. Δοκιμασμένο  :01. Wink:

----------


## cuntface

μου φανηκε παρα πολυ τεσπα για να το λες εσυ btw ειδα το comment σου στον πορτογαλο κατο απο τιν εν λογω πρωτεινει  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:   μολις τελειωση θα παρω σοκολατα

----------


## oldhiphop

λιγο ακριβη μου φαινετε

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Παιδιά απ'ότι είδα ο Πορτογάλος την ανέβασε αρκετά την τιμή της...
Εγώ πριν κάνα δίμηνο είχα προλάβει και την πήρα σε προσφορά 39% φτηνότερα απ'ότι είναι τώρα.

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## kostas kou

sσε αυτην το ενα σκουπ ειναι 35γρ πρωτεινης?
ειναι καλη επιλογη για γραμμωσση?

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Φίλε μην κολλάς στο πόσα γραμμάρια δίνη ο δοσομετριτης,στην συγκεκριμένη δύο κοφτά σκουπ είναι μία δόση.
Το θέμα είναι να μην έχει πολύ ζάχαρη και λίπος και απ'ότι θυμάμαι έχει ελάχιστο και από τα δύο.
Οπότε μια χαρά κάνει για γραμμωση αν πάντοτε συνδυάζεται με καλή διατροφή :01. Wink: 

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lainus

Ήρθε η ώρα να δώσω κι εγώ σε κάποια πρωτεϊνη το 10/10!

Αγόρασα τη γεύση banana cream και την πίνω πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση μαζί με δεξτρόζη... Ό,τι καλύτερο έχω πιει, θυμίζει το καλύτερο παγωτό μπανάνα που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ. 
Βέβαια, μόλις άνοιξα το καπάκι και πήρα μυρωδιά μου θύμισε κάτι σε ξεραμένη πλαστελίνη και τρόμαξα λίγο... 

Πέρα απ' αυτό, καλό προφίλ έχει και είναι αξιόπιστη εταιρεία, στη Θεσσαλονίκη τη βλέπω να την πουλάν και σε μεγάλο κεντρικό φαρμακείο.

----------


## bestblastbeat

> Ήρθε η ώρα να δώσω κι εγώ σε κάποια πρωτεϊνη το 10/10!
> 
> Αγόρασα τη γεύση banana cream και την πίνω πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση μαζί με δεξτρόζη... Ό,τι καλύτερο έχω πιει, θυμίζει το καλύτερο παγωτό μπανάνα που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ. 
> Βέβαια, μόλις άνοιξα το καπάκι και πήρα μυρωδιά μου θύμισε κάτι σε ξεραμένη πλαστελίνη και τρόμαξα λίγο... 
> 
> Πέρα απ' αυτό, καλό προφίλ έχει και είναι αξιόπιστη εταιρεία, στη Θεσσαλονίκη τη βλέπω να την πουλάν και σε μεγάλο κεντρικό φαρμακείο.


H SCI-MX είναι από ό,τι λένε φίλοι που σπουδάζουν στο Λονδίνο, η μεγαλύτερη εταιρία στην Αγγλία και είναι χορηγός στο Κέιμπριτζ (στις ομάδες ράγμπυ και κωπηλασίας) και βέβαια πωλούνται στα σούπερ μάρκετ εκεί. Την ULTRAGEN  δεν την έχω τεστάρει, αλλά την GROW+HARDORE που την δοκίμασα είναι 10άρι χαλαρό.

----------


## guaranactiv

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Αφού τελικά πέταξα την μούφα Whey της ΟΝ που είχα αγοράσει από το ίντερνετ, χθες αγόρασα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη της Sci MX, από κατάστημα αυτή τη φορά, μετά από παρότρυνση του πωλητή. 
Την δοκίμασα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή. Διαβασα και στο φόρουμ πως η εταιρία είναι κορυφαία. Μου πρότειναν να πάρω και αμινοξέα της ίδιας εταιρίας.
Είναι ποντως έτσι όπως τα λένε?
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## sobral

Η πλάκα είναι πως πριν την φέρει η αλυσίδα κανείς δεν την προτιμούσε. όταν την αγόραζα εγώ πριν 3-4 χρόνια με ρωτούσαν αν είναι καλή, γιατί είναι άγνωστη...μαμημένο μάρκετινγκ τι κάνεις......

----------


## prasino

την εχω δοκιμασει,σε φραουλα. με γαλα ειναι απλα  απαιχτη!!!και εχει και πολυ καλεσ αναλογιεσ σε bcaa & glutamine  !!

----------


## storm68

> Η πλάκα είναι πως πριν την φέρει η αλυσίδα κανείς δεν την προτιμούσε. όταν την αγόραζα εγώ πριν 3-4 χρόνια με ρωτούσαν αν είναι καλή, γιατί είναι άγνωστη...μαμημένο μάρκετινγκ τι κάνεις......


Γεια σου Sobral! Από το στόμα μου το πήρες. Όταν εγώ έλεγα σους πωλητές των x-treme ότι την είχα αγοράσει από το ίντερνετ (την Whey+ Hardcore) και ήταν καταπληκτική με κοίταζαν σαν να ήμουν αρειανός. Τώρα γέμισε όλη η Ελλάδα sci-mx και την ζητάνε όλοι. Αν τους έβαλα εγώ την ιδέα να τη φέρουν, θα πάω να ζητήσω ένα κουτί δώρο ως προμήθεια!  :01. Smile: 

Φυσικά κάνω πλάκα. Δεν την έκαναν τα x-treme γνωστή στην Ελλάδα. Λίγους μήνες την έχουν μόνο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι κορυφαία Αγγλική εταιρία και πολλοί από τους Έλληνες έχουν πάρε δώσε με Αγγλία. Όπως εγώ, έτσι και πολλοί άλλοι ήδη τη ζητούσαν στην Ελλάδα. Το έδαφος ήταν ήδη στρωμένο, τα x-treme απλά την έφεραν.

----------


## sobral

> Γεια σου Sobral! Από το στόμα μου το πήρες. Όταν εγώ έλεγα σους πωλητές των x-treme ότι την είχα αγοράσει από το ίντερνετ (την Whey+ Hardcore) και ήταν καταπληκτική με κοίταζαν σαν να ήμουν αρειανός. Τώρα γέμισε όλη η Ελλάδα sci-mx και την ζητάνε όλοι. Αν τους έβαλα εγώ την ιδέα να τη φέρουν, θα πάω να ζητήσω ένα κουτί δώρο ως προμήθεια! 
> 
> Φυσικά κάνω πλάκα. Δεν την έκαναν τα x-treme γνωστή στην Ελλάδα. Λίγους μήνες την έχουν μόνο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι κορυφαία Αγγλική εταιρία και πολλοί από τους Έλληνες έχουν πάρε δώσε με Αγγλία. Όπως εγώ, έτσι και πολλοί άλλοι ήδη τη ζητούσαν στην Ελλάδα. Το έδαφος ήταν ήδη στρωμένο, τα x-treme απλά την έφεραν.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  έτσι είναι ρε φίλε! Αν είναι δυνατόν. Ξαφνικά από τις myofusion μου γίνανε τώρα όλα ποιοτικοί ξαφνικά με τη sci-mx! Υπάρχει χρόνια τώρα και έχει και ελληνικό αντιπρόσωπο από παλιά. Απλά τα xtreme σαν αλυσίδα λογικό είναι να την κάνουν πιο δημοφιλή. Τουλάχιστον τώρα χαίρομαι που προωθείται μία ποιοτική εταιρία και όχι κάτι άλλες όπως παλαιότερα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## storm68

Αλήθεια Sobral δεν ήξερα ότι είχαν αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα. Ήξερα ορι παλιότερα την έφερνε κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη, όμως ήταν φαρμακείο στις τιμές του. Προφανώς δεν πούλαγε και γι’ αυτό την έδωσαν στα x-treme. Φυσικα δεν είχα αγοράσει ποτέ από εκεί.

Σχετικά με τις Myofusion που λες συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! Δεν με κέρδισαν ποτέ οι πρωτεΐνες αυτής της μάρκας.

----------


## raiden

Καθε μερα ανακαλυπτω κ κατι νεο σχετικα με την συνθεση και την τεχνογνωσια που χρησιμοποιει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια .. τι εννοει με το cold process αναφερομενη στο διασταυρουμενης ροης μικροφιλτραρισμα της whey ?? Οι υπολοιπες εταιρειες το κανουν με hot process  ?? Κ ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ των δυο ??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Konstantinos5

Παιδιά πήρα ενα κιλό για δοκιμή σε μπανάνα και είναι όντως άπαιχτη και σε γεύση και σε διαλυτότητα.

----------


## AIANTAS

:05. Biceps: 
Καλη γευση κι αφομοιωση,την χρησιμοποιω μετα το πολο το βραδυ και κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι!..

----------


## sobral

> Καλη γευση κι αφομοιωση,την χρησιμοποιω μετα το πολο το βραδυ και κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι!..


α δηλ η whey σε βοηθάει να κοιμάσαι καλά και την παίρνεις πριν τον ύπνο ε  :07. Question:   :08. Door EEK:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## primordial

......γατάκι sobral.... νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα? Εδώ σου λέει ότι αντιλαμβάνεται κ την αφομοίωση... πόσο μικρός κ ποταπός είσαι..... :03. Awesome: 

Πάντως διαβάζοντας τόσα θετικά σχόλια,  σίγουρα θα είναι επόμενη στην λίστα των δοκιμών. Κ όχι για να έχω ποιο βαθύ ύπνο.... :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sobral

> ......γατάκι sobral.... νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα? Εδώ σου λέει ότι αντιλαμβάνεται κ την αφομοίωση... πόσο μικρός κ ποταπός είσαι.....
> 
> Πάντως διαβάζοντας τόσα θετικά σχόλια,  σίγουρα θα είναι επόμενη στην λίστα των δοκιμών. Κ όχι για να έχω ποιο βαθύ ύπνο....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Τόσες πρωτείνες έχω πιει κ ακόμη να καταλάβω <αφομοίωση> ο άσχετος τι να πεις! 
μα σοβαρά δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάνουν κακό; δηλ. κ εγώ που την sci-mx την έχω πολύυ ψηλά στις προτιμήσεις μου, με χαλάει να βλέπω τέτοια σχόλια σε αξιόπιστες εταιρίες. Δοκίμασε τη πάντως (είναι στ αλήθεια καλή) και...αν καταφέρεις κ ξυπνήσεις άφησε κ ένα review!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## primordial

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....... :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## southern

Στις δύο βδομάδες που την παίρνω αρκετά καλή,διαλύεται συγκριτικά πιο εύκολα πχ από την complete8 της warrior ή την whay gold της bioteck που έχω δοκιμάσει,
γεύση βανίλια θυμίζει πολύ κρεμούλα γιότης , γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό ακούγεται από πολλούς να την προτιμούν.

----------


## MANOS123

Σε Γευση μπανανα  που την πηρα είναι από τις καλητερες που εχω δοκιμασει σε πρωτεινη!! Μπηκα σημερα στο σαιτ της γνωστης αλυσιδας και την συγκεκριμενη δεν την εχει καθολου εχει μονο την Whey+hardcore  :01. Unsure:

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Σε Γευση μπανανα  που την πηρα είναι από τις καλητερες που εχω δοκιμασει σε πρωτεινη!! Μπηκα σημερα στο σαιτ της γνωστης αλυσιδας και την συγκεκριμενη δεν την εχει καθολου εχει μονο την Whey+hardcore


επειδη παλιοτερα την εβλεπα στο site των x treme οπως και τη hardcore,μπηκα να δω αν ισχυει αυτο που λες κι απ ο,τι ειδα υπαρχει και μαλιστα και σε γευση μπανανα...για ψαξτο λιγο.

----------


## sobral

την έχουν και σε μικρή και σε μεγάλη συσκευασία. Ρίξε μία δεύτερη ματιά.

----------


## primordial

Ερώτηση σχετικά με γεύση. Όποιος ξέρει, η σοκολάτα τείνει να πικρίζει σε σημείο να θυμίζει γεύση από Κακάο κ όχι σοκολάτα?
Δοκίμασα 1 μιση σκουπ σήμερα κ η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα. Πολύ σε reflex μου έφερνε. Όποιος έχει δοκιμάσει με καταλαβαίνει... :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## sobral

> Ερώτηση σχετικά με γεύση. Όποιος ξέρει, η σοκολάτα τείνει να πικρίζει σε σημείο να θυμίζει γεύση από Κακάο κ όχι σοκολάτα?
> Δοκίμασα 1 μιση σκουπ σήμερα κ η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα. Πολύ σε reflex μου έφερνε. Όποιος έχει δοκιμάσει με καταλαβαίνει...


την είχα δοκιμάσει πολύ παλιά, πριν κάμποσα χρόνια κ θυμάμαι ότι ήταν πολύ ελαφριά σαν γεύση (προς κακάο ναι) αλλά αυτό δικαιολογείται από τα συστατικά κ καλύτερα μεταξύ μας γιατί είναι πιο φυσική από τις διάφορες αμερικάνικες που είναι τίγκα στο γλυκαντικό. Δεν θυμάμαι να μην μου άρεσε πάντως.

----------


## MANOS123

> την έχουν και σε μικρή και σε μεγάλη συσκευασία. Ρίξε μία δεύτερη ματιά.


Εχετε δικιο υπαρχει απλα μπερδευτικα γιατι  η Ultragen whey που πειρα εγω εχει άλλη ετικέτα απεξω εχει ακριβος την ιδια με την Whey +Hardcore απλα δεν γραφει το Hardcore και ΓΡαφει από πανω Ultragen  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Lainus

> Ερώτηση σχετικά με γεύση. Όποιος ξέρει, η σοκολάτα τείνει να πικρίζει σε σημείο να θυμίζει γεύση από Κακάο κ όχι σοκολάτα?
> Δοκίμασα 1 μιση σκουπ σήμερα κ η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα. Πολύ σε reflex μου έφερνε. Όποιος έχει δοκιμάσει με καταλαβαίνει...


Δοκίμασε τη με 1-2 κουταλάκια δεξτρόζη (ή και περισσότερο αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση) και λογικά θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά στη γεύση  :01. Wink:  !

----------


## Lainus

Για κάποιο λόγο παρατηρώ ότι πλέον η Ultragen με φουσκώνει όταν την πίνω μετά τα βάρη... ένα φούσκωμα που με κάνει να θέλω 3-4 λεπτά να πιώ το shaker ακόμα και όταν μείωσα τη δεξτρόζη σε 20-30 γραμμάρια... Δεν είναι ευχάριστο φούσκωμα και ίσως γυρίσω στην Gold Whey Standard (ON) με την οποία δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## deadlifter

> Για κάποιο λόγο παρατηρώ ότι πλέον η Ultragen με φουσκώνει όταν την πίνω μετά τα βάρη... ένα φούσκωμα που με κάνει να θέλω 3-4 λεπτά να πιώ το shaker ακόμα και όταν μείωσα τη δεξτρόζη σε 20-30 γραμμάρια... Δεν είναι ευχάριστο φούσκωμα και ίσως γυρίσω στην Gold Whey Standard (ON) με την οποία δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα.


 1)ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΈΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗΣ?
2) ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΑΝΕΞΊΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΑΚΤΌΖΗ? ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ   :08. Turtle:

----------


## primordial

Καλά. Ξεκινά μειώνοντας την δεξτρόζη την οποία έχεις ήδη μειώσει σε 20-30γρ. κ επέστρεψε με ένα feedback. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lainus

@deadlifter Intra τίποτα, λίγο πρίν πίνω ένα scoop enduro boost! Για λακτόζη δε ξέρω αν έχω θέμα, πίνω κάθε μέρα 1 λίτρο γάλα αλλά το 1.5%, δε ξέρω τί παίζει με λακτόζη... Θέμα δεν είχα ποτέ, ούτε όταν έπινα 3.5% γάλα ούτε με την Gold Standard.. 

@Primordial Ε και πόσο να την κάνω? 80 κιλά είμαι, 10 γραμμάρια? Εκτός κι αν δοκιμάσω να την κόψω τελείως και να κουμπώσω 2 μπανάνες... Ίδωμεν!

----------


## primordial

Η λακτόζη δεν σχετίζεται με τ λιπαρά. Είναι υδατάνθρακας που περιέχει το γάλα. Κ όχι εφόσον πίνεις τόσο γάλα κ δεν έχεις θέμα όλα οκ. 
Κ ναι μείωσε κ άλλο την δεξτρόζη. Στην τελική κατέργησέ την. Για ποιόν λόγο βάζεις υδατάνθρακα στο post. Αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου κ αποκατάσταση.....??????

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lainus

> Η λακτόζη δεν σχετίζεται με τ λιπαρά. Είναι υδατάνθρακας που περιέχει το γάλα. Κ όχι εφόσον πίνεις τόσο γάλα κ δεν έχεις θέμα όλα οκ. 
> Κ ναι μείωσε κ άλλο την δεξτρόζη. Στην τελική κατέργησέ την. Για ποιόν λόγο βάζεις υδατάνθρακα στο post. Αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου κ αποκατάσταση.....??????
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ακριβώς! Επίσης, παρατήρησα ότι από τότε που άρχισα να βάζω δεξτρόζη στο ρόφημα, μειώθηκε κάπως εκείνο το τρέμουλο που νιώθω ολόκληρος όταν τελειώνω την προπόνηση που είναι σα να λέει το σώμα "ΠΕΙΝΑΩ". Θα τη δοκιμάσω σήμερα χωρίς δεξτρόζη... άμα έχω πάλι θέμα, γυρνάω στην άλλη. 

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Lainus

OK, η δεξτρόζη ήταν!  :01. Razz:  Thanks Primordial!

----------

